# single sheathed boxcar plans



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Can anyone help with plans for a 3' gauge single sheathed (outside braced) boxcar with wood braces. I am looking for something like the car on page 103 of "Colorado Central Railroad" by Dan Abbott et al.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Garden Railways published such plans several years ago in 1:20.3. The plans are available *here* - Plan Set #44.
Here's a boxcar I built from these plans back around 2000-2001...


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Thanks, Dwight, that helps.


----------

